# Problem mit Samsung M283x Laserdrucker



## Munin666 (23. September 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben vor gut einem halben Jahr 2 neue Toner für unseren Samsung Xpress M2835DW/SEE Laserdrucker geholt, da der alte Toner bald leer war und die 2 Toner zum Preis von einem waren.

Nunja, ich war von Anfang an nicht überzeugt solche billig Toner zu kaufen, aber ihr kennt ja sicher Eltern.
Heute war dann die Druckqualität endlich mal schlechter geworden, also kam einer der neuen Toner rein.

Hier einfach mal der Vergleich zwischen links Original und rechts Fake....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, ich dachte mir...testen wir es einfach mal, es geht ja um die Druckqualität und sobald die Toner leer sind, kaufen wir wieder originale weil mir der Chip schon sehr schlecht aussah.
Ich hab einfach mal mehrere Dokumente ausgedruckt. Testseite, PDF Dateien, Bilder... immer ist jetzt unten dieser schwarze Streifen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wisst ihr was das sein könnte?

Mfg


----------

